# Vista won't start up/blank blue screen



## Irisfatum (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm currently running Windows Vista Home Premium on an HP laptop. The computer had just finished installing updates and I was left at the password screen. I shut down the computer normally and later went to turn the computer on only to have the computer go into a blank blue screen just after the loading bar.

Now whenever I turn on the computer I'm given the option of turning on the computer normally or in startup repair mode...but no matter which option it's the same result. I'm left at a blank blue screen with only my mouse pointer. 

I'm not very computer literate and I'm not quite sure what to do. Help?


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

This appears to be a trend right now. There have been various threads like this. I'm working on one. I am going home right now, but I have suscribed to this. If no one else gets to you, I will pick it up tonight or tommorrow.


----------



## Irisfatum (Feb 18, 2009)

kinbard said:


> This appears to be a trend right now. There have been various threads like this. I'm working on one. I am going home right now, but I have suscribed to this. If no one else gets to you, I will pick it up tonight or tommorrow.


Thanks very much. O:


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

When the computer reboots, keep hitting F8 until you get an option screen. Choose safe mode without networking. Does it boot to a desktop?


----------



## timinator09 (Mar 17, 2009)

Since there has not been a reply , I'll jump in with the same problem. Pressing F8 and choosing Safe Mode produces the same results - immediate blue screen and restart. I can boot off a Vista install disk but any of the repair options have not helped. Also the blue screen flashes by quickly and cannot be read.

Thanks
Tim


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

Hi and welcome timinator09
I suggest starting a new thread for your issue so matters don't get confused. You can send me the link via pm and I will look into it for you.

Irisfatum, any word?


----------



## neyugn (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi there.
I have the same problem. 
I'm using windows Vista Home Premium on a HP laptop. After the wellcome screen, the desktop is blank with a mouse cursor. I try to press Ctrl Alt Del to go to Task Manager and call explorer.exe -> "My computer" windows appear. I can use all of programes by this way. But the desktop and the taskbar is missed.
I think that my windows didn't load all necessary file because the number of processes in Task Manager is less than normal.
What can I do now? I dont want to reinstall my windows.


----------



## neyugn (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm sorry. Bad internet connection made double post :normal:


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

There is a vista repair link in my signature. Before we try that though, follow the directions here:
http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/verify-the-integrity-of-windows-vista-system-files/


----------



## neyugn (Mar 17, 2009)

I tried all those thing: Windows repair; sfc /scannow (I dont know what is this); Windows Memory Diagnostic Tool... But it doesn't work for me.
What can I do now? Reinstall?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, you need to access a command prompt you can do this from safe mode OR if not available from the vista dvd go past the language setup and select "repair your computer" select "command prompt" at the prompt type regsvr32 /i shell32.dll press enter. Reboot to take effect.


----------



## neyugn (Mar 17, 2009)

jenae said:


> type regsvr32 /i shell32.dll press enter. Reboot to take effect.


I did, but i still doesn't work. Thanks for your help anyway :smile:


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, Kinbards advice about starting your own thread is so spot on, I do not know who I am answering for, your symptoms may appear similar however the cause might be entirely different.

Blue screen indicates a display properties problem OR a windows GUI problem for GUI you need:- 

command prompt type:-


```
Bcdedit –store c:\boot\BCD –set GUID path \windows\system32\Boot\winload.exe
```


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

I believe timinator09 started his/her own thread. The original poster has not responded, so I don't know where he stands. neyugn, if you haven't already done so, start a thread for yourself. Lets see if we can clear up the confusion in this thread.


----------



## timinator09 (Mar 17, 2009)

I ended up re-installing Vista. Luckily it created a Windows.00 folder saving the user settings including documents and pictures.


----------

